# Is melatonin safe with a 1 year old?



## Jennifer Z

I just don't think I can wait until she is 4-5yo to finally get sleep like I did with her brother









I am up at 2 am AGAIN. This girl has no natural sleep pattern that I can tell. I am so used to sleep problems with ds and nothing worked except maturity. (and I hesitate to say it works, because that always dooms me.







)

Arg! Any suggestions? With ds he was at least an only child so it wasn't as difficult to deal with, but now I am fighting to keep him on schedule and try to get her to sleep at the same time. It isn't working.


----------



## AutumnMama

I'm sorry I don't have any answers for you, but I couldn't read and not say anything







I hope you can figure something out soon!


----------



## rzberrymom

Here's a recent thread on melatonin. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ight=melatonin


----------



## SashaBear

I didn't read the thread but my ped recommended melatonin for my son around 1 year old. So did the chiropractor she sent us to.


----------



## Demeter9

It didn't work with mine.


----------



## sapphire_chan

While you're waiting to try out the melatonin, have you played with your light levels? Like getting the room absolutely and totally dark when you want to sleep and getting in lots and lots of light when it's time to wake up? That might also help the melatonin work better.


----------



## funkygranolamama

I would definately not use melatonin with a baby, or any other hormone for that matter. You should pick up some chamomilla 30x fast melt tabs by hylands. They are only about $7 for 250 tabs, and they are great to get the baby (and the whole family) to sleep.

Do you have a bedtime ritual? Warm bath, massage with warm oil, no tv, dim lights soft music, lower speaking voices?


----------

